# 3rd Party Evidence issue incl. EOBI (Engineers Australia experience assessment)



## ussama88 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dear Friends,
I am applying for VISA subclass 189, here is my profile before i state my issue
Name: Ussama
Country: Pakistan
Age: 27
Education: Bachelors in Telecommunications Engineering
Experience: 6 Years (Relevant) (2010-2016)
Marital Status: Married
Kids: A son

I submitted my documents (Given at the end) to engineers Australia on 12th August 2016 under fast track (1100 AUD). The first response was received by 27th August stating that i need to provide 3rd party evidence of my employment.
For this i attached the FBR tax return certificate. But this was the reply.

"Sir none of the income tax documents from 2013 - 2016 provide third party evidence of your employer. This is your self assessment of tax and thus not a suitable document.
Currently based on the evidence provided you will be awarded Relevant Skilled Employment from 2012 - 2013.
I urge you read Section D of the booklet and provide a suitable third party document.

Sir, this is your final opportunity to address this shortcoming."

I am confused as to what document they require for acceptance. Also is it normal to state that its my last opportunity?

Documents i Uploaded
-Bachelors Degree
-My experience Letters
-Experience letter signed by my managers (Containing my duration of work, Working hours, and Job description) on company's letter head
- My payslips (2012-2016)
-Career Episodes
-Summary statement
-CPD
-Employment contract letter

Also i was contractual employee from 2010 to 2012 and that contractor doesnt operate from Pakistan so i dont have payslips from that time just experience letters and my employment letter containing my designation and my salary.

I am really worried because of the response that i am getting from them. Can somebody please guide me here


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ussama88 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am applying for VISA subclass 189, here is my profile before i state my issue
> Name: Ussama
> Country: Pakistan
> ...


Of which booklet's section D your case officer is refering you? Do you have that book? What does that section D says?


----------



## ussama88 (Sep 17, 2016)

here is the link to the booklet they are referring to (Page 28 & 29)

engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/About%20Us/Migration%20Skills%20Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf


----------



## ussama88 (Sep 17, 2016)

Basically section D states to provide
Reference letter written on the official company letterhead of employer to:
• Indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email, website addresses
and issue date
• Be endorsed by the manager/direct supervisor of HR/Section
• Include the name and position of the person endorsing the employment document. These should be typed
or stamped below that person’s signature. Include the direct official telephone and official email address of
the person endorsing the document
• Include the company’s stamp
• Indicate 5 main duties undertaken, the job title or position
• Indicate the exact period of employment (start and finish date, including day/month/year)
• Indicate whether full or part-time (including hours/week)
• Pay rate ( monthly, fortnightly or annually)

This has been provided.
It also states to provide

AND
Documents issued by the related government agency or any other organisation not related to your employer, such as:
Social Security/Social Insurance Report
OR
Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report
OR
Superfund Contribution Statement
OR
Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution reports
OR
Work permit
NOTE: Company name must be stated on each document


----------



## ussama88 (Sep 17, 2016)

Kindly assist


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

ussama88 said:


> Kindly assist


Attach your bank statement showing payment of your salary that your payslips carry. I believe that will be enough evidence. Make sure the bank statements are colored, signed and stamped by the bank. Good luck!


----------



## ussama88 (Sep 17, 2016)

humanshado said:


> Attach your bank statement showing payment of your salary that your payslips carry. I believe that will be enough evidence. Make sure the bank statements are colored, signed and stamped by the bank. Good luck!


I already got the bank statement, but its not colored as its not possible for them. Also from 2012 to 2016 salary was transferred from Official organizational account meanwhile before that it was from random bank account numbers. Will that be ok?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

If you have provided all the documents mentioned, then ask them what else do they need as a 3rd party evidence. Do again attach all the 3rd party documents again provided so far. If you can provide any EOBI details if your employer is registered, that might also do. Else does your employer provides you any health insurance cover? Include that too. These all should be considered.


----------



## ussama88 (Sep 17, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> If you have provided all the documents mentioned, then ask them what else do they need as a 3rd party evidence. Do again attach all the 3rd party documents again provided so far. If you can provide any EOBI details if your employer is registered, that might also do. Else does your employer provides you any health insurance cover? Include that too. These all should be considered.


Ok i will attach the documents again brother.
Can you kindly confirm if EOBI issues any certificate?
Also salary transfer without company name in bank statement is acceptable?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ussama88 said:


> Ok i will attach the documents again brother.
> Can you kindly confirm if EOBI issues any certificate?
> Also salary transfer without company name in bank statement is acceptable?


Your employer should be able to provide you with EOBI details.

Just attach the bank statement and mention them that you get salary like this. Its their matter to verify, if you are truthful, then just relax. Let them do their work.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

ussama88 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am applying for VISA subclass 189, here is my profile before i state my issue
> Name: Ussama
> Country: Pakistan
> ...



*Salam Brother, 

The reason I am messaging you is that I am facing the same issue with my CO and don't know how to proceed? I can make the registration with FBR and get my income tax return but as per the comment of your CO it will be my own self-assessment of Tax return not thrid party evidence.....!!

Have you managed to get your issue sorted and if Ye Can you please explain how you did it?

Really confused and frustrated with the Comments of my CO. 


Thank &
Best Regards, 

Mubashir *


----------



## faizanbrohi (Jan 3, 2017)

Usama any luck with the application. what did you submit for 3rd party evidence ?


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,

I know Usama personally. He got the visa grant on nov 28th. He submitted the EOBI document to EA which was accepted.


----------



## faizanbrohi (Jan 3, 2017)

Dear sarim1984 , 

The problem is that my previous employer did not give any benefits like EOBI,PF or medical. The only thing they gave me was a cheque every month which was deposited in my account. Other than that i have no further evidence.
The EOBI card i have is from my current employer but the experience is only 3 years. The previous employer experience + current gives me an experience of 7+ years.


----------



## faizanbrohi (Jan 3, 2017)

faizanbrohi said:


> Dear sarim1984 ,
> 
> The problem is that my previous employer did not give any benefits like EOBI,PF or medical. The only thing they gave me was a cheque every month which was deposited in my account. Other than that i have no further evidence.
> The EOBI card i have is from my current employer but the experience is only 3 years. The previous employer experience + current gives me an experience of 7+ years.


Also the employer can provide a reference letter , the company is also a Pvt Ltd company registered with a valid NTN number.


----------



## Oseas (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello Ussama, did your issue get resolved if yes so what third party evidence you had submitted to them which granted you positive assessment. 
Looking forward for your reply as it would be very much helpful .
Thanks


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Rakesh*



humanshado said:


> Attach your bank statement showing payment of your salary that your payslips carry. I believe that will be enough evidence. Make sure the bank statements are colored, signed and stamped by the bank. Good luck!


Hiii,

I also have an issue of 3rd evidence as in my bank statement somewhere company short form has mentioned and somewhere not so is this OK to submit stamped and color bank statements as a 3rd evidence proof,if I m going for relevant skill assessment from engineers australia.

Also in KSA I am working in company name Al Faraa Arabia but my sponsor company is Unibeton which is sister company of Al Faraa Arabia so even bank statement showing Unibeton Payroll salary as description and on my work permit company name is Unibeton so if I get letter from Unibeton with authorized signatory certifying that "I am working in their sister company Al Faraa Arabia and all my experience and references letter will be in name of Al Faraa Arabia" is this letter sufficient.As all my 4yrs experience is in Al Faraa which is construction contracting company whereas my sponsor company Unibeton only supply concrete so I even cannot say that I performed all my civil engineers duties in Unibeton so getting reference letter on letter head of Unibeton will be again a waste attempt.

Please help me about both issues


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Rakesh*



humanshado said:


> Attach your bank statement showing payment of your salary that your payslips carry. I believe that will be enough evidence. Make sure the bank statements are colored, signed and stamped by the bank. Good luck!


Hii,

I am also facing 3rd party evidence issues.In bank statement company short form is used for salary and somewhere only salary is mentioned.So I use this bank statement with bank stamp will it be sufficient as I m applying for relevant employment assessment.

Also I am now currently working in Riyadh,Saudi Arabia in Al Faraa Arabia company but on my visa sponsor is Unibeton Ready Mix which is a sister company of Al Faraa Arabia.
So my contract agreement and payroll is of Unibeton and not Al Faraa Arabia 
As Unibeton is only concrete supply company hence getting reference letters on Unibeton letter head will be no use as I cannot demonstrate my work experience as professional Civil Engineer.So if I get letter from Unibeton stating that "Mr.Rakesh Soni working in our sister company and can get all references/experience letters from Al Faraa Arabia" is sufficient ?.As I have got all my reference letters on letter head of Al Faraa Arabia and not in Unibeton.

I am very confused please tell me what should I do whether I should take reference letters on Unibeton letter head or Al Faraa Arabia letter head also HR of Unibeton may not take responsibility of certifying my roles and responsibilities


----------



## Dipti89 (Jan 10, 2017)

*3rd Party Evidence issue (Engineers Australia) Very Very Urgent!!*

Hi Everyone,

I got EA outcome letter in November 2016.
Despite having relevant work experience, the number of years of experience was not mentioned in the outcome letter.
My work experience was not assessed due to unavailability of the third party document
So I couldn't claim any points against my application.

I have again submitted application for reassessment (paid for it)
Assessor has asked to provide third party evidence of my employment
They are not accepting Form 16 or ITR-V as a third party proof
Till now I have provided:
1. Offer Letter
2. Promotion Letter
3. Experience Letter
4. Referral Letter
5. Salary Slips
6. Form 16
7. ITR-V (IT Return)

But, EA want Form 26S only 
Income from my first employment was not under tax slab, so income transaction details, as well as Employer's name and TAN details are not reflecting in the Form 26AS.
I have also given PF statement (But it does not contain Employer's name on it)
As per MSA booklet page 29, Third party evidence document should reflect Company's name

I have Income tax acknowledgment from Indian Income Tax Authority. Will it serve the purpose (It does not contain Employer's name)

Please suggest a way out from this problem

I have only next week to arrange documents or else I won't be able to claim 5 points despite having 3+ years experience


Dipti
From India


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Not sure about India but i was too afraid before applying for EA assessment that I will face the same problem. I thought about the logic why would they need third party evidence. That logic I realized after I received my outcome. They completely rely on the documents one upload. This means if a person has access to company letterhead, it is very easy to forge offer letter, experience letter, promotion letters. In order to avoid possibility of providing false information, they need 3rd party evidence.
Here is my case.
I already knew this issue will arise. 
I searched and found out some people were adviaing to get tax certificate. In my case, I had company issued tax certificates but again they didn't serve as 3rd party evidence. I contacted a fellow employee who had tax certificate issued by FBR (govt agency) But it was nowhere mentioned that the tax was submitted by <company name> hence again of no use. Then i came to know about EOBI which i thought was a hectic job to go there and ask for certificate.
I checked my insurance certificates issued to me each year on insurance company letterhead, they contained my name, employee number, nic number and date of issuance.
Long story short.
I uploaded insurance documents as 3rd party evidence even beforr CO contacted and got direct outcome.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Also as per guidance from my friend who now lives in australia. Getting experience verified by EA is recommended but not mandatory. Leave your experience verfication job to DIBP when you will apply for visa.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dipti89 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got EA outcome letter in November 2016.
> Despite having relevant work experience, the number of years of experience was not mentioned in the outcome letter.
> ...



If you did not fall under tax bracket at that previous employment and you filed individual tax returns, request that company HR to provide a letter stating that you did not fall under tax bracket ,hence filed individually.


Why PF statement do not carry employer name? You can request the same from your HR

Write a good explanation on A4 sheet.

These will help in my opinion


Good luck


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

Dipti89 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got EA outcome letter in November 2016.
> Despite having relevant work experience, the number of years of experience was not mentioned in the outcome letter.
> ...



Hii Dipti,

I too was in same situatyion when EA reduced my 5 years of India work experience due to lack of 3rd party evidence(form 26AS which they requested) even though i have submitted bank statements and then i submitted for re-assessment and anyhow i managed to get 26AS form for these 5yrs(even though 2 years i have not paid any tax as my salary was below minimum tax slab so in 26AS forms name of company was not mentioned) and after 2 days i received positive outcome with all 5 years India work experience counted..

I would suggest you to get 26AS form for the years(using PAN Card number) which they are asking(let it be if company name is not mentioned) and submit it.....Meanwhile also try to contact CO by mail as they respond quickly....

Hope you get positive assessment


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii Dipti,
> 
> I too was in same situatyion when EA reduced my 5 years of India work experience due to lack of 3rd party evidence(form 26AS which they requested) even though i have submitted bank statements and then i submitted for re-assessment and anyhow i managed to get 26AS form for these 5yrs(even though 2 years i have not paid any tax as my salary was below minimum tax slab so in 26AS forms name of company was not mentioned) and after 2 days i received positive outcome with all 5 years India work experience counted..
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh

As per my experience with EA, even salary is less than tax slab , company will not deposit single penny to tax department ,so it is impossibke to get tgt period in 26AS

I provided offer letter
Joining letter
Confrmation letter
Increment letter
Bank statement
Form 16
ITR
Relieving Letter
Payslips complete
PF not submitted ~i already withdrawn

I was in same situation lost my 1Yr 6Months exp.

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twister8866 (Jul 23, 2017)

*3rd party doc frequent request*

Hi Dears
i have lodged my application as professional telecom engineer with Engineers Australia. i definitely attached the experience and reference letters, but i have been asked to provide 3rd doc, superfund, social security, payslips for my first career in Iraq. Unfortunately, i was paid in cash and no social security system were available at that company. Howerver, i provided him with 3rd party letter (Iraqi engineers Union) that confirms my working period at that company, also i attached a letter from my previous employer that endorses my salary by cash.
The officer back to ask me again for the same 3rd party information above plus other points that i need your help as below:
*1-*for my first career in Iraq: his reply was *(Please provide the Colour Scan of the following original documents ( Arabic and English translation )
A-Income Tax Return Acknowledgement
B-Social Security Insurance Report covering this employment period OR Retirement Contribution Report covering this employment period)*.
Now i dont have bank statement or 3rd party evidence to provide anymore, and i do need this experience to be considered to claim points. i guess you are familiar with such cases. what is the best last chance you think i can provide them to consider this period??
*2-* for my whole summary statement: his reply was *(Your application for Professional Telecommunications Network Engineer is Unsuccessful due to your poor academic performance and poor etc 
If you want to be assessed as Engineering Technologist AZNSCO 233914, please submit a Summary Statement for Engineering Technologist)*
Unfortunately he is considering my poor scores achieved in my academic career to judge the failure of Professional engineering application, while i have sufficient experience to work with international operators in telecommunication field. Do i need to insist in asking him if he requires more proofs for my professional career?, Or i have no choice just to apply as Engineering Technologist?.

i highly appreciate your valuable feedback if anyone had this experience, and im ready for any more documents you may need to have a look.


----------



## KVK (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello Rakesh,

If you spent 5 years in the same company, then do you need to provide evidence for all those 5 years? Also from where did you get the form 26AS, did you physically visited the government office. Your help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

KVK said:


> Hello Rakesh,
> 
> If you spent 5 years in the same company, then do you need to provide evidence for all those 5 years? Also from where did you get the form 26AS, did you physically visited the government office. Your help would be greatly appreciated


You can download from online itself
If you salary is above tax limit ,then it will reflect in 26 AS - salary credited , employer name and your name

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

twister8866 said:


> Hi Dears
> 
> i have lodged my application as professional telecom engineer with Engineers Australia. i definitely attached the experience and reference letters, but i have been asked to provide 3rd doc, superfund, social security, payslips for my first career in Iraq. Unfortunately, i was paid in cash and no social security system were available at that company. Howerver, i provided him with 3rd party letter (Iraqi engineers Union) that confirms my working period at that company, also i attached a letter from my previous employer that endorses my salary by cash.
> 
> ...




The affiliation you submitted( Iraqi Engineers union) will only authorise and recognise you as engineer and permits to practice as engineer in their jurisdiction.

you submitted a letter stating you got paid on cash from your previous employer( I guess Iraqi employer), that should be fine


Is Iraq not a tax free country? If it is no tax docs are required, I thought its tax free, am not aware though

You write an explanation regarding your circumstances and why you can not provide mentioned docs 

3rd party docs are mandatory for RSEA

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

twister8866 said:


> Hi Dears
> i have lodged my application as professional telecom engineer with Engineers Australia. i definitely attached the experience and reference letters, but i have been asked to provide 3rd doc, superfund, social security, payslips for my first career in Iraq. Unfortunately, i was paid in cash and no social security system were available at that company. Howerver, i provided him with 3rd party letter (Iraqi engineers Union) that confirms my working period at that company, also i attached a letter from my previous employer that endorses my salary by cash.
> The officer back to ask me again for the same 3rd party information above plus other points that i need your help as below:
> *1-*for my first career in Iraq: his reply was *(Please provide the Colour Scan of the following original documents ( Arabic and English translation )
> ...


For 3rd party evidence of employment in Iraq provide visa copy or iqama copy with translation in English this will be sufficient as for myself i got assessed for RSEA and i have provided translated iqama copy of Saudi Arabia as 3rd party evidence and EA have accepted that.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Salam Brother,
> 
> The reason I am messaging you is that I am facing the same issue with my CO and don't know how to proceed? I can make the registration with FBR and get my income tax return but as per the comment of your CO it will be my own self-assessment of Tax return not thrid party evidence.....!!
> 
> ...



Hii,

I have read somewhere that if you provide EOBI document as 3rd party evidence which is issued by Pakistan government then EA will accept that document.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

KVK said:


> Hello Rakesh,
> 
> If you spent 5 years in the same company, then do you need to provide evidence for all those 5 years? Also from where did you get the form 26AS, did you physically visited the government office. Your help would be greatly appreciated


Hii KVK,

I spend 5 yrs in 3 different companies so i had to struggle a lot for getting reference letters from them even if you are working 5yrs in same company u have to get reference letter from company that u have worked for 5yrs in that company.

For form 26AS get registered with income tax efiling with your PAN number as if company has deducted any tax it would have through reference of PAN Card .Once you get registered you will have option to view 26AS form and then you can download it.Its very simple now to get these documents online.

Below is the link for registration

https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/e-Filing/Registration/RegistrationHome.html


----------



## twister8866 (Jul 23, 2017)

Bro. im already Iraqi and working in Iraq, so there is no work visa for me


----------



## Mohanid (Aug 5, 2017)

twister8866 said:


> Bro. im already Iraqi and working in Iraq, so there is no work visa for me


Hi twister,
We are on the same boat I guess, I am from Iraq and hopelessly trying to find an alternative for the 3rd party document. I am not sure but I think "bara2at thimah" from the General Commission of Taxes GCT in Iraq will help. It acts like Income Tax Clearance Certificate. 

hope you sort it out dear brother, I will let you know as soon as I figure it out. all the best of luck


----------



## zxc (Aug 22, 2017)

Mohanid said:


> Hi twister,
> We are on the same boat I guess, I am from Iraq and hopelessly trying to find an alternative for the 3rd party document. I am not sure but I think "bara2at thimah" from the General Commission of Taxes GCT in Iraq will help. It acts like Income Tax Clearance Certificate.
> 
> hope you sort it out dear brother, I will let you know as soon as I figure it out. all the best of luck


Hi,
Did you try getting a letter from the engineering retirement office which is also in the engineering union but independent from it to some extent !! You need to register their and pay the fees
Can we try getting the social security from the related ministry???
Hope we can find a proper way for our dilemma


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

Dear All

I have the same enquiry from Engineer Australia 

I have attached the bank statement which have the and have name of the employer when the salary is transferred be they ask me about the below 

Form 114(1) which i got it from Income tax agent 

They also want Eobi verification 
I have paid Eobi
That's can be verified by Eobi website from the below link with my employer name and during of employment.


http://www.eobi.gov.pk/eobifs/info-ind.htm

I want to ask do i need to submit the print from this because when there is no Eobi logo on that page or some other document?

Please help...


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Mubashir uddin said:
> 
> 
> > *Salam Brother,
> ...


Hi
Did you get the Eobi document?
And how did you get it?
Can you please help 

Thanks


----------



## sadi123 (Jul 2, 2016)

please help how to get EOBI letter?


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

sadi123 said:


> please help how to get EOBI letter?


Hi 
I recently been through this stage.

Please note the below link 

Individual Information

Click on Insured Person / Employee Details

Put your CNIC Number and you get the details with the employer name.

You Can take a print and submit to EA. I also explain them that and give them the link that they can check online as well.

Hope it all clear

Thanks


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

*3rd party documents*

Hi, 

I am having 5 years of experience as an electrical engineer. But my question is from my 5 years of exp, 4 years exp is not fallen in tax slab category of which remaining 1 year, I have tax return proof copy (FORM-26AS). what sort of proof i have to show to the EA assessor for claiming 5 years work exp.

Thanks,
Prasad


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

prasadvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having 5 years of experience as an electrical engineer. But my question is from my 5 years of exp, 4 years exp is not fallen in tax slab category of which remaining 1 year, I have tax return proof copy (FORM-26AS). what sort of proof i have to show to the EA assessor for claiming 5 years work exp.
> 
> ...


Insurance forms or EOBI will do. In my case, I use my insurance forms as 3rd party evidence.
Also even if it doesn't fall in text category, you can have a tax certificate from governing body which would show 0 INR tax submitted for 4 years


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi
My name is asim. i am from Pakistan. i am also facing the same above problem regarding the 3rd party evidence for the skill employee assessment from EA. I want to know can i submit a letter by an audit company as a 3rd part evidence. Please rply me.

Regards


----------



## sadi123 (Jul 2, 2016)

asim naqvi said:


> Hi
> My name is asim. i am from Pakistan. i am also facing the same above problem regarding the 3rd party evidence for the skill employee assessment from EA. I want to know can i submit a letter by an audit company as a 3rd part evidence. Please rply me.
> 
> Regards


I don't think so that EA will accept any letter other than EOBI and TAX Return. Even if one of these is missing they will not consider your exp.
I was failed to provide EOBI for one my experience they didn't accept it and issue outcome without that exp.


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

hi
The problem is that my employer did not give any benefits like EOBI and my salary was below taxable limits..


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

prasadvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having 5 years of experience as an electrical engineer. But my question is from my 5 years of exp, 4 years exp is not fallen in tax slab category of which remaining 1 year, I have tax return proof copy (FORM-26AS). what sort of proof i have to show to the EA assessor for claiming 5 years work exp.
> 
> ...


hi,

I think u can submit bank statements or salary certificates. And one more thing u can file Income tax for last two years online even now, so consult a CA.


----------



## sadi123 (Jul 2, 2016)

asim naqvi said:


> hi
> The problem is that my employer did not give any benefits like EOBI and my salary was below taxable limits..


My salary was also non taxable but you can file TAX Return with 0 tax. I did provide Tax return but in vain EA asked me about EOBI which i failed to provide. Even i submitted letter on company letter head stating that this company is not providing facilities llke EOBI or health insurance which EA denied to accept.

You can provide health insurance details if you had at that time.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sadi123 said:


> My salary was also non taxable but you can file TAX Return with 0 tax. I did provide Tax return but in vain EA asked me about EOBI which i failed to provide. Even i submitted letter on company letter head stating that this company is not providing facilities llke EOBI or health insurance which EA denied to accept.
> 
> You can provide health insurance details if you had at that time.


Did EA then rejected your application? What was the outcome?


----------



## sadi123 (Jul 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Did EA then rejected your application? What was the outcome?


No EA issued outcome excluding one year of experience whose EOBI i failed to provide
Although I provided Tax return declaration but that wasn't enough for them.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sadi123 said:


> No EA issued outcome excluding one year of experience whose EOBI i failed to provide
> 
> Although I provided Tax return declaration but that wasn't enough for them.




Sorry to hear that. But thats rude of them. If one doesnt have any other evidence then what else can be done. Even DIBP isnt that strict as EA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello Ussama

Can you please help me in addressing the same query from EA...The tax return certificate issue

Its urgent

Thanks


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Can any one please guide as to this income tax issue can be resolved in case of Pakistan..Thanks


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> Can any one please guide as to this income tax issue can be resolved in case of Pakistan..Thanks


I guess you need to contact an income tax lawyer and ask him to arrange for you income tax returns for all your years of experience. (Ask him to do it by hook or by crook if you know what I mean


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

hi
Can anyone please tell me did Engineer Australia call or email your employee for verification of your experience?

Regards


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

asim naqvi said:


> hi
> Can anyone please tell me did Engineer Australia call or email your employee for verification of your experience?
> 
> Regards


Never heard of it. Also I remember EA mentioning somewhere that they rely on the documentary evidence you provide so you solemnly affirm that all the evidences you provide are true to the best of your knowledge. The important thing is, prepare all the necessary documents in advance so that the case is processed uninterrupted. If the case officer contacts you and you don't satisfy him, then it's going to be the problem. The key to success is arranging all the documents in advance. Good Luck!!!


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

hi

i need to know how much time Engineer Australia take for Relevant skill Experience Assessment?

Regards


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello. i have applied for Regional state sponsorship Visa 489 for( NSW). I just want to know how much time region will take.? Is their any possibility, state could verify my experience letter.?


----------



## civilian232 (Apr 16, 2018)

what if my employer did not submit or forgot to submit tax on my behalf and I submitted it personally or through tax agent.. Will EA accept this tax certificate for approving work experience claimed ?


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

civilian232 said:


> Hi
> I am a Telecommunications Engineer. I have already got my qualification assessed from Engineers Australia. It is equivalent to Masters Degree as per AQF level. My EOI points breakdown is as follows:
> 
> Age: 30
> ...


Did you apply for EOI before getting skill assessment ?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## civilian232 (Apr 16, 2018)

mohamedzaki said:


> Did you apply for EOI before getting skill assessment ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



yes, I have applied EOI and already received invitation for 190 and 189.. Earlier, I assessed my Qualification only from EA, and got a positive outcome... Now, I am thinking of getting my work experience assessed from EA. However, I am a bit confused and I fear that EA will reduce my work experience by one year on the basis that I haven't received "market competitive salary" for my work experience as Trainee Engineer. 
Could you give me any advice on this matter please..


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

civilian232 said:


> yes, I have applied EOI and already received invitation for 190 and 189.. Earlier, I assessed my Qualification only from EA, and got a positive outcome... Now, I am thinking of getting my work experience assessed from EA. However, I am a bit confused and I fear that EA will reduce my work experience by one year on the basis that I haven't received "market competitive salary" for my work experience as Trainee Engineer.
> Could you give me any advice on this matter please..


I am not really expert with EA, I did my assessment with TRA. but anyway you only have 60 days to apply for the visa from the time you get the invitation. With the delays people are experiencing now with assessments, The risk will be to miss the dead line.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

civilian232 said:


> yes, I have applied EOI and already received invitation for 190 and 189.. Earlier, I assessed my Qualification only from EA, and got a positive outcome... Now, I am thinking of getting my work experience assessed from EA. However, I am a bit confused and I fear that EA will reduce my work experience by one year on the basis that I haven't received "market competitive salary" for my work experience as Trainee Engineer.
> Could you give me any advice on this matter please..


Even if you get your experience assessed by EA, DHA is going to assess it again. Since you have already got the invitation, I suggest you go ahead with submitting your documents and hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## attaullahpk (Aug 1, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thanks for this information. My one problem solved.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Members! I am an Electrical Engineer. And I want to claim 5 points for my 3 years experience. Please tell me whether EA or RSEA or any other is better for evaluation? And please tell me what documents are required for Assessing Experience? P.s I only have my salry slips with tax returns mentioned, Bank statement of the salary, Experience Letter, Payroll summary. Thanks


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

hi, this query is redarding migration skills assessment. I didn't file income tax returns for the years 2012& 2013. Under secondary documents required category income tax returns docs are to be submitted. Is there any solution?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, this query is redarding migration skills assessment. I didn't file income tax returns for the years 2012& 2013. Under secondary documents required category income tax returns docs are to be submitted. Is there any solution?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk




Provide PF statements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KVK (Jul 3, 2017)

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, this query is redarding migration skills assessment. I didn't file income tax returns for the years 2012& 2013. Under secondary documents required category income tax returns docs are to be submitted. Is there any solution?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Even if you didn't file tax returns, there are form 26AS available on income tax website, which you can download and send as a third party evidence.

Tax returns are not very valid proofs anyways.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

KVK said:


> Even if you didn't file tax returns, there are form 26AS available on income tax website, which you can download and send as a third party evidence.
> 
> Tax returns are not very valid proofs anyways.


If we dont pay any tax and if we dont file returns ,26AS will come as a blank page with out employer or tax details.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Members! I am an Electrical Engineer. And I want to claim 5 points for my 3 years experience. Please tell me whether EA or RSEA or any other is better for evaluation? And please tell me what documents are required for Assessing Experience? P.s I only have my salry slips with tax returns mentioned, Bank statement of the salary, Experience Letter, Payroll summary. Thanks


EA or RSEA both are OK if you have complete documents.
Salary slips --> Don't matter much
Bank Statement --> Doesn't Count
Experience Letter --> Useless if doesn't have R&R

The two most important documents are
1. Experience Letter with roles and responsibilities.
2. Third party evidence.

Rest of the documents are just supporting docs to make your case stronger.
If you can't produce these two, you won't be successful.
What document do you plan to upload as third party evidence? 

PS: <Bank statements are not counted as third party evidence>


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

Dear Fellows, 

I have been contacted today by EA engineers. I actually have 8 years experience. But my first company (where I worked for 14 months) was neither registered in "Old age benefits" and my salary was Rs.20,000 which was being paid in cash and does not fall under taxable amount. Now approval of these 14 months of exp is critical so gain 8 years exp (15 points) otherwise I will lose 5 points (7 yrs exp. and 10 points will be awarded). EA has asked for the following.

Only reference letter has been provided, which is not enough to recognise your work experience. Please refer to MSA Booklet for the requirements of documents requested and provide at least one document issued by a third party, such as:

1) Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt
2) Employee’s Old Age Benefit Statement Reports

Further, please kindly provide payslips to indicate the pay rate for this Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.

Now I can arrange letter from HR stating
"This is to certify that Mr. Muhammad Faseeh Ullah S/O Mr. Muhammad Hamid Ullah DOB 15th September 1987 had been working with us in our organization from 3rd January 2011 to 16th March 2012. He was being paid a non-taxable salary of Rs.20,000/- in cash per month as per our salary slab for fresh graduate mechanical engineers.

Furthermore, our organization does not offer registration of “Employees Old-Age Benefits Institution of Pakistan” to our employees."

Will this suffice?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sultanfaseeh said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have been contacted today by EA engineers. I actually have 8 years experience. But my first company (where I worked for 14 months) was neither registered in "Old age benefits" and my salary was Rs.20,000 which was being paid in cash and does not fall under taxable amount. Now approval of these 14 months of exp is critical so gain 8 years exp (15 points) otherwise I will lose 5 points (7 yrs exp. and 10 points will be awarded). EA has asked for the following.
> 
> ...


Why dont you file your return on FBR? Its not necessary that your income should be taxable in order for you to file a return.

Consult a lawyer and file it. After filling you will get an acknowledgement slip (highlighted above) that you can submit.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Sultanfaseeh said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have been contacted today by EA engineers. I actually have 8 years experience. But my first company (where I worked for 14 months) was neither registered in "Old age benefits" and my salary was Rs.20,000 which was being paid in cash and does not fall under taxable amount. Now approval of these 14 months of exp is critical so gain 8 years exp (15 points) otherwise I will lose 5 points (7 yrs exp. and 10 points will be awarded). EA has asked for the following.
> 
> ...


Go For FBR certificate as BulletAK suggested. Also check whether you had insurance at that time from Company? Because insurance certificate also serves as 3rd Party Evidence.


----------



## Ayan0129 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, 
I applied for experience assessment from Engineer Australia. I done job in Pakistan for 3.5 years, my assessor asked me for EOBI slips while my company did not pay my EOBI. I provide them bank statement and tax returns to EA. How I can justify them that my company did not pay me. Plz guide me about that.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

This is a difficult situation. You will need to provide EA with any other form for third party proof. The Bank Statements are usually not accepted as it does not always prove who paid the money. Do you have anything such as Super/Retirement contribution certificates. It needs to be a document issued by a third party, which is unfortunately not your Bank.


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

Guys I wrote the following.

1. English Test: I have followed the procedure at http://www.vue.com/pte on 26th November 2018. Hopefully, you would have received the English scores by now.
2. Provisional Certificate: I have applied for the provisional certificate at my University and will get it in the first week of January 2019. However, the exact date of the graduation will not be mentioned even on the Provisional Certificate (a sample of provisional certificate is provided as reference along with the transcript). The graduation month and year will be mentioned on the certificate and same has been written on the upper right side of the provided Transcript i.e. Dec 2010. I have also attached the screenshot of Pakistan Engineering Council website which mentions my year of graduation i.e. 2010.I request to issue the outcome letter defining the month and year of graduation as waiting for the provisional certificate will delay my visa process.
3. Employment Record: 
(i) Old-Age Benefit: I contacted the HR and described the situation. The HR of the company was cooperative enough to provide letter mentioning that they are not registered with EOBI. I have attached the letter in supporting documents
(ii) Income Tax Return: I have attached the tax returns from 2010-11 & 2011-12 in the Evidence of Employment section as I have received them from my tax consultant today.
(iii) Additional Documents: I also managed to arrange appointment letter & salary sheet summary for 2011 and added the documents in "Evidence of Employment" section for your perusal.

I hope the attachments and documentary evidence would be in conformity of the requirements and would serve the purpose. Please note that I left the company "Petrochem Engineering Services Pvt. Ltd." almost 7 years ago and its quite exasperating for them to cooperate with me in providing any documentation.



Now I have received the OUTCOME LETTER today and EA have not considered my experience. Now I have 7 years experience and lost 5 important points!! I have 65 points now :'(


----------



## Mziqbal92 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I've applied for my EA job skilled assessment and they have asked me to provide the provident fund statement from the EOBI website, does anyone know how to extract that?

Regrads,
Zohair


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

I applied for engineer Australia skill assessment.
Now they are asking me for
Fbr tax return
Eobi

My salary was not enough for fbr.
I don't have any tax return and eobi

What should i have to do?
Please advise


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

Ali.maqsood said:


> I applied for engineer Australia skill assessment.
> Now they are asking me for
> Fbr tax return
> Eobi
> ...



Hi ali, Hope you are doing good. I just saw you post regarding Fbr and EOBI.
Just tell me do you get your pay in cash or in a bank account?
Did you provide Engineer Australia a letter in which it is mention about your low income and is not tax deductible?
If your income is low you can still file your tax return just discusse with your tax accountant.
For eobi you can get a letter from you company, in which they can mention, they don't have such policy.


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

asim naqvi said:


> Hi ali, Hope you are doing good. I just saw you post regarding Fbr and EOBI.
> Just tell me do you get your pay in cash or in a bank account?
> Did you provide Engineer Australia a letter in which it is mention about your low income and is not tax deductible?
> If your income is low you can still file your tax return just discusse with your tax accountant.
> For eobi you can get a letter from you company, in which they can mention, they don't have such policy.


I got my salary in bank account and it is not in tax slab.
Basically i did not provide any certificate yet to show him that my salary is not tax abale.
Basically i mentioned 4 companies experience.
And they are requiring eobi and income tax for all of that.


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

So now i have to get from all companies that they don't entertain in eobi?


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

Hi dear,
I get the same issue with my cdr.
They are demanding income tax return of fbr and eobi for all my experience.
Can you please guide me what did you do .
Thanks


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

sadi123 said:


> please help how to get EOBI letter?


Hi dear,
I get the same issue with my cdr.
They are demanding income tax return of fbr and eobi for all my experience.
Can you please guide me what did you do .
Thanks


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

hadi_xman said:


> Hi
> I recently been through this stage.
> 
> Please note the below link
> ...


Hi dear,
I get the same issue with my cdr.
They are demanding income tax return of fbr and eobi for all my experience.
Can you please guide me what did you do .
Thanks


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

faizanbrohi said:


> Dear sarim1984 ,
> 
> The problem is that my previous employer did not give any benefits like EOBI,PF or medical. The only thing they gave me was a cheque every month which was deposited in my account. Other than that i have no further evidence.
> The EOBI card i have is from my current employer but the experience is only 3 years. The previous employer experience + current gives me an experience of 7+ years.


Hi dear,
I get the same issue with my cdr.
They are demanding income tax return of fbr and eobi for all my experience.
Can you please guide me what did you do .
Thanks


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

Ayan0129 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for experience assessment from Engineer Australia. I done job in Pakistan for 3.5 years, my assessor asked me for EOBI slips while my company did not pay my EOBI. I provide them bank statement and tax returns to EA. How I can justify them that my company did not pay me. Plz guide me about that.


Hi dear,
I get the same issue with my cdr.
They are demanding income tax return of fbr and eobi for all my experience.
Can you please guide me what did you do .
Thanks


----------



## Ali.maqsood (10 mo ago)

BulletAK said:


> Your employer should be able to provide you with EOBI details.
> 
> Just attach the bank statement and mention them that you get salary like this. Its their matter to verify, if you are truthful, then just relax. Let them do their work.


Hi dear,
I get the same issue with my cdr.
They are demanding income tax return of fbr and eobi for all my experience.
Can you please guide me what did you do .
Thanks


----------

